# Party Pics



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome! Your son is so cute  Can't wait for my party on the 20th!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

great pics! like the dracula!! and love the porch!


----------



## Tiki Steve (Sep 25, 2012)

Great Job!


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I love your front door decorations! I definitely need to get some orange Halloween lights this year.


----------



## goingoverboard (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks ya'll. This weekend we're gonna make a scarecrow, headed to Goodwill in the morning to find some old clothes! My son is turning 5 in two weeks and we're having a big Halloween Birthday party for him!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! I particularly like the hanging vampire. Was that store-bought or did you make it?


----------



## goingoverboard (Oct 3, 2012)

I got that at a yard sale in South Carolina while visiting my In-Laws, it was a few years ago but I think I got it for $20!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

where did you get that dracula??!!


----------

